# For manlets, best tip to fraud



## Sal123 (Jan 19, 2020)

Buy these shoes, height maxing, adds a few inches. Second one feels dope too


----------



## Rift (Jan 19, 2020)

Imagine wearing these ugly as fuck shoes. Nope, can’t be me JFL


----------



## Zdeweilx (Jan 19, 2020)

Id rather be a manlet than to wear this shit


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 19, 2020)

They’re not shit , dope asf . U guys obviously have no style stay incel


----------



## maxmendietta (Jan 19, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> They’re not shit , dope asf . U guys obviously have no style stay incel


Your narrow ipd can't let you see them properly


----------



## turkproducer (Jan 19, 2020)

truth. if you don’t like these shoes you dwell in your parents basement, or at least recognise how NT these shoes r jfl


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Jan 19, 2020)

yes i would love to dress like a sonic character

thanks op


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Jan 19, 2020)

timbs with soles are better and more aesthetic tbh


----------



## Ethnicope (Jan 19, 2020)

i'm 6'4 wearing shoes like that and lifts


----------



## maxmendietta (Jan 19, 2020)

Ethnicope said:


> i'm 6'4 wearing shoes like that and lifts


----------



## Julian (Jan 19, 2020)

Lmao my 6’3 uncle has those


----------



## Hades (Jan 19, 2020)

Just wear Nike AF1s with an inch and a half lifts. Boom. You’re now 3 inches taller.


----------



## tryingtofindsolution (Jan 19, 2020)

Hey @Sal123 how is that jae implant going?It seems cool from the profile photo,will you post a before and after?


----------



## Vermilioncore (Jan 19, 2020)

I spend most my life lying down in bed so there's no one to even see those extra inches of height except my own shitty reflection


----------



## anti caking agents (Jan 19, 2020)

SHIT EDIT


----------



## Sasaz2 (Jan 19, 2020)

Low class shit
Use boots like timberlands and lifts


----------



## FrothySolutions (Jan 19, 2020)

In the 60s you could show the white people that black people aren't that bad. OR you could say "Fuck you, I'm black and I'm proud." I choose the latter. But with being a manlet. I'm gonna lean into my manletism, I'm not gonna facilitate this tallnormativity. Nothing against my tall brothers. I just want enough chairs at the table for all of us.


----------



## anti caking agents (Jan 19, 2020)

Actually best way is to get two thick stacks of cash and just make DIY sandals out of them. 

Also lmfaoo imagine actually scoring and you bring her home and you cant take off your shoes because then you are exposed so you have to fuck her wearing the shoes lmfaoo


----------



## Sasaz2 (Jan 19, 2020)

anti caking agents said:


> Actually best way is to get two thick stacks of cash and just make DIY sandals out of them.
> 
> Also lmfaoo imagine actually scoring and you bring her home and you cant take off your shoes because then you are exposed so you have to fuck her wearing the shoes lmfaoo


You take your shoes off after you sit on the bed and she wont notice


----------



## anti caking agents (Jan 19, 2020)

Sasaz2 said:


> You take your shoes off after you sit on the bed and she wont notice



As the male specimen which I had decided to mate with sat down and took off his shoes, I caught wind of his low testosterone footsweat scent. Observing him lying down a sense of wrongness assaulted me. It was overpowering. I felt my ovaries dry up as my ultra attuned evolutionary manlet radar was able to pick up his dimensions even while he was prone. For I had instantly recognized what was before me as a Homo Manleticus.

Then and there I became an atheist - because how could a God exist when such an abborrent creature existed before my very eyes.

TLDR: THEY HAVE A MANLET RADAR BRO JUST NORMIES HAVE A GAYDAR.


----------



## Sasaz2 (Jan 19, 2020)

anti caking agents said:


> As the male specimen which I had decided to mate with sat down and took off his shoes, I caught wind of his low testosterone footsweat scent. Observing him lying down a sense of wrongness assaulted me. It was overpowering and I felt my ovaries dry up. My ultra attuned evolutionary manlet radar was able to pick up his dimensions even while he was prone and I instantly recognized what was before me.
> 
> Then and there I became an atheist - because how could a God exist when such an abborrent manlet creature existed before me.
> 
> TLDR: THEY HAVE A MANLET RADAR BRO JUST NORMIES HAVE A GAYDAR.


No hope for manlets tbh


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 19, 2020)

Suicide mogs


----------



## RedKeyboard (Jan 19, 2020)

*Just get foot implants for height bro*


----------



## john2 (Jan 19, 2020)

Blue the great x air Jordan 1 mid.

These look comical but dope to me, I guess these guarantee at least an inch of height.


----------



## Sasaz2 (Jan 19, 2020)

john2 said:


> View attachment 235611
> 
> 
> Blue the great x air Jordan 1 mid.
> ...


Looks like the insole is not thick enough to me


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 19, 2020)

tryingtofindsolution said:


> Hey @Sal123 how is that jae implant going?It seems cool from the profile photo,will you post a before and after?


😂😂😂😂 that’s not me in the profile pic


----------



## RAITEIII (Jan 19, 2020)

anti caking agents said:


> As the male specimen which I had decided to mate with sat down and took off his shoes, I caught wind of his low testosterone footsweat scent. Observing him lying down a sense of wrongness assaulted me. It was overpowering. I felt my ovaries dry up as my ultra attuned evolutionary manlet radar was able to pick up his dimensions even while he was prone. For I had instantly recognized what was before me as a Homo Manleticus.
> 
> Then and there I became an atheist - because how could a God exist when such an abborrent creature existed before my very eyes.
> 
> TLDR: THEY HAVE A MANLET RADAR BRO JUST NORMIES HAVE A GAYDAR.





Sasaz2 said:


> You take your shoes off after you sit on the bed and she wont notice


I'm COMPLETELY sure they'll notice something is off subconsciously, you can only get away with it if it's a ONS but as soon as it scalates it's over for you. 

There are dimensions idk I'd definitely notice.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 19, 2020)

Rift678 said:


> Imagine wearing these ugly as fuck shoes. Nope, can’t be me JFL


All statusmaxed dudes in school are wearing this type of shoes


----------



## gaypharoah (Jan 19, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> They’re not shit , dope asf . U guys obviously have no style stay incel


----------



## Sasaz2 (Jan 19, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> I'm COMPLETELY sure they'll notice something is off subconsciously, you can only get away with it if it's a ONS but as soon as it scalates it's over for you.
> 
> There are dimensions idk I'd definitely notice.


She will take her heels off so she won t notice I think


----------



## RAITEIII (Jan 19, 2020)

Sasaz2 said:


> She will take her heels off so she won t notice I think


Lol. There's a visual aspecta, a sensation when u have physical contact. 

I mean I've never been exposed but I'd be extra carefull and use also socks lifts.

Using lifts is a dead sentence for urself. One foid wanted to take off my shoes and I had to stop her and lock myself in the bathroom lol. 

You can't have showers together or a bath, beach, pool, it's complicated and u have to worry sooooo much about ur lie ffs


----------



## Sasaz2 (Jan 19, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Lol. There's a visual aspecta, a sensation when u have physical contact.
> 
> I mean I've never been exposed but I'd be extra carefull and use also socks lifts.
> 
> ...


Sex is cope anyway only thing that matters is validation


----------



## elfmaxx (Jan 19, 2020)

anti caking agents said:


> Actually best way is to get two thick stacks of cash and just make DIY sandals out of them.
> 
> Also lmfaoo imagine actually scoring and you bring her home and you cant take off your shoes because then you are exposed so you have to fuck her wearing the shoes lmfaoo





RedKeyboard said:


> *Just get foot implants for height bro*


That horrifying moment when you realize that picture is real.


----------



## Chowdog (Jan 19, 2020)

Timberlands are the way to go, they add some height and match with every outfit


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 19, 2020)

Chowdog said:


> Timberlands are the way to go, they add some height and match with every outfit
> View attachment 235644


Nasty asf and many fake replicas out there ruin the design now


----------



## DoWhatYouCan (Jan 19, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Lol. There's a visual aspecta, a sensation when u have physical contact.
> 
> I mean I've never been exposed but I'd be extra carefull and use also socks lifts.
> 
> ...


you are mentally ill. you're married to the feeling that lifts give you. it's only about initial impressions with height.


----------



## Chowdog (Jan 19, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> Nasty asf and many fake replicas out there ruin the design now


so what, fake diamond earrings are everywhere and people still use them glass fake shits, the objective here is to add height while wearing casual clothes not to have the best "design"


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 20, 2020)

i have boots adding 1.5" roughly


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 20, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> i have boots adding 1.5" roughly


not enough, this add 3


----------



## needsolution (Jan 20, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> Your narrow ipd can't let you see them properly


Gold


----------



## diggbicc (Jan 20, 2020)

here's the kicker, manlets wearing thick/ tall shoes are easily spotted and can be called out because of their manlet limb and torso proportions... it looks comical.
Sadly the only people it really significantly boosts are men 6'0 and above


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 20, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> here's the kicker, manlets wearing thick/ tall shoes are easily spotted and can be called out because of their manlet limb and torso proportions... it looks comical.
> Sadly the only people it really significantly boosts are men 6'0 and above


Obviously


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 20, 2020)

Tall guys wear these as well

I saw a guy who is 6,6 wear timberlands


----------



## Casadonis (Jan 20, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> here's the kicker, manlets wearing thick/ tall shoes are easily spotted and can be called out because of their manlet limb and torso proportions... it looks comical.
> Sadly the only people it really significantly boosts are men 6'0 and above


It mostly depends on wingspan. If your arms are pretty long and you have relatively short legs it works out.


----------



## Usum (Jan 20, 2020)

Cowboy boots or Timberlands.


----------



## diggbicc (Jan 20, 2020)

Casadonis said:


> It mostly depends on wingspan. If your arms are pretty long and you have relativelys short legs it works out.


but that is a minuscule portion of the population, that have noticeably shorter legs


----------



## needsolution (Jan 20, 2020)

Casadonis said:


> It mostly depends on wingspan. If your arms are pretty long and you have relativelys short legs it works out.


It depends on arm lenght, not wingspan. Long wingspan can be caused by wide shoulders.


----------



## Casadonis (Jan 20, 2020)

needsolution said:


> It depends on arm lenght, not wingspan. Long wingspan can be caused by wide shoulders.


indeed, sloppy wording on my part


----------



## Brandon10 (Jan 20, 2020)

Jesus christ even Yeezies aren't that ugly


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 20, 2020)

Those shoes are NT af 

Timbs however are more highclass


----------



## Rumpelshitskin (Jan 20, 2020)

In europe these are low class chav shoes just get Air Force 1 or Alexander mcqueens. Personally i would just get fake mcqueens fuck paying £300+


----------



## BoeffVibes (Jan 21, 2020)

Vermilioncore said:


> I spend most my life lying down in bed so there's no one to even see those extra inches of height except my own shitty reflection




LMAO you're such a loser. You are an oldcel (virgin in his mid 20s), ugly as fuck, has no one and wishes females were in jails but you cant do shit irl because you're weak. 

You're basically a vegetal with ugly hands to do nothing but touch your ogreself and type a bunch of shit that will never happen. 

I'd tell you to kys but I'd rather know that you will keep sufering the daily torture of waking up in your genetic desaster of a body. Hahahahahahha


----------



## Vermilioncore (Jan 21, 2020)

BoeffVibes said:


> LMAO you're such a loser. You are an oldcel (virgin in his mid 20s), ugly as fuck, has no one and wishes females were in jails but you cant do shit irl because you're weak.
> 
> You're basically a vegetal with ugly hands to do nothing but touch your ogreself and type a bunch of shit that will never happen.
> 
> I'd tell you to kys but I'd rather know that you will keep sufering the daily torture of waking up in your genetic desaster of a body. Hahahahahahha


*channeling my inner lookism . net*

_*Keep crying for me you autistic tranny loving high E cuck





While you sit and protect women your oneitis gets fucked in the ass by gigatyrone you cuck




You're too high inhib to do shit but post about your cucked state of mind and love for women who hate your guts




I will crush your skull to dust like the simp you are, son 



*_


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 21, 2020)

Vermilioncore said:


> *channeling my inner lookism . net*
> 
> _*Keep crying for me you autistic tranny loving high E cuck
> 
> ...


You got my dog hard now STFU U INCEL


----------

